# Sauder Village Campground



## joy-rick

Joy and I have made reservations at Sauder Village in Archbold Ohio for the WE of Sept. 10, 11, & 12. Have any of you been there, and if so, what was it like? Did you enjoy it?

Rick


----------



## deanintemp

We are going there this weekend and I will give you a full report with pictures early next week. I have been to Sauder village before and have really enjoyed it, so did the kids. I do know that, as a camper, you can use the swimming pool and hot tub at the resort.


----------



## joy-rick

Great! We're anxious to hear the details.

Rick


----------



## 2lman

We have camped there twice. It is very nice with clean sites and the security officer seems almost ever-present. There is a long bike/walking trail that leads toward town making the Archbold shops and resturants accessable. The Village and Museum is very nice and kid friendly.

The only draw back is that there are only about 3 sites with full hook-up so if you need a sewer site, I'm not sure you could get one.

The electric sites are 50 amp but they will loan you an adapter if you don't have one. As mentioned above, you can use the pool in the Inn.

The sites are really easy to get into no matter which site you have.

About 4 miles east of Sauder Village is a little town called Pettisville that has a meat market with some of the best meat and prepared food you will ever have. The potato salad is second to none and if you like brats, you will find some interesting flavors to try. There is also a chocolate shop that is open Thursday, Friday and Saturday morning with specialty chocolates and some hot drinks.

After your trip, let us know what you thought.


----------



## deanintemp

joy-rick said:


> Great! We're anxious to hear the details.
> 
> Rick


Rick, we have changed our plans for this weekend and will NOT be staying at Sauder Village. Sorry for the inconvenience but it is a bit too far for us since our son has his first football game this weekend - we will be staying someplace closer to home. This link Sauder Village Campground will take you to reviews of this campground, looks pretty good and I think we will try to get there later this fall.


----------



## joy-rick

Joy and I returned yesterday from Sauder Village and I must say we thoroughly enjoyed our stay.

The campground is small (37 sites I think) and quiet. The sites are gravel, but level and well drained. There are only two sites that have full hookups. Some of the sites have a water bib, but most of the sites are electric only. Of course, there is fresh water available to fill your tank and there is a dump station to empty them on the way out. We had a pull-through, electric only site. I think it was $23 a night. The electric outlet is 50 amp so you need an adapter if your rig uses 30 amp. I think they have them that you can borrow but I don't know that for sure because I already had an adapter. BTW, the $23 per night includes full use of the facilities at the on-site resort hotel, including free internet and pool.

We ate dinner in the "Barn" and it was wholesome and inexpensive. I had the all-you-can-eat buffet for $12.95 and it was very good. There is also a bakery but Joy and I didn't have a chance to visit it so I can't comment on it.

The "Village" is a reconstruction and reproduction of early 19th century NW Ohio dwellings and businesses. Each one of the structures was attended by a docent who was conversant in the local history. All of the craft type businesses were operational and attended by folks who were knowledgeable and adept at their craft. I especially enjoyed the potter and the wool spinner. Of course, all of these establishments have their wares for sale.

Sauder Village, the Barn, and the Campground are immaculately clean, well maintained, and the employees are knowledgeable, helpful, and polite (to a fault).

I almost forgot to mention the Sauder Outlet Store that is on the premises. This is a large showroom of all the different products manufactured by Sauder Woodworking. I had no idea they offered so many products! I thought they only sold computer desks. Another interesting facet of the Outlet Store is the area where they sell distressed and discontinued merchandise. In this area we saw brand new bookcases, for example, for $10...in the box and ready to assemble. Also in this area of the store were many different kinds of desks, entertainments centers, bookshelves, tables, and etc.

As I said before, Joy and I thoroughly enjoyed our stay. We will definitely return next year with our two grandsons.

Rick


----------



## small5

joy-rick said:


> Joy and I have made reservations at Sauder Village in Archbold Ohio for the WE of Sept. 10, 11, & 12. Have any of you been there, and if so, what was it like? Did you enjoy it?
> 
> Rick


We've camped at Sauders since they opened. It's a laid back, *WELL MAINTAINED *campground with originally 37 sites. There are (3) full hook-ups, (22) water and electric with the remaing electric only. They just opened new primitive sites around the lake this month and are planning to expand more full hook-up sites (they have lots of acreage to expand).

And like the prior post noted, you have the The Village and Museum, The Inn, The Barn, The Dough Box (bakery) and etc.

You receive discounts for most of them and like they said the beautiful indoor pool in the Inn is yours too.

*Check-out their Halloween weekends they have planned. They're going to have (2) weekends with activities. Weekend of Oct. 16th and again Oct. 23th.*
Check'em out!!!

-Terry


----------

